# A meteor shower and no Celeste?



## Tiffany (Jun 14, 2020)

isabelle announced there was going to be a meteor shower tonight and I got on the game around 9pm. I have shooting stars but I can't find Celeste and I've walked around my island several times. Isn't she supposed to be here? Did she already leave?

EDIT: i tt'ed to tomorrow trying to get the i wanna move bubble to jump(it didnt) and when i went back she was there. weird


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 14, 2020)

She’s never been on mine for a meteor shower. She might be there tomorrow though.


----------



## PemaGrey (Jun 14, 2020)

I've heard she just comes on a random clear night with or without shooting stars. I had her on my island the other day, i stayed up so late.. clear sky but no shooting stars  the one night i had stars, they started at 10 and happened in groups of 4-6 about every 15 or 25 minutes.


----------



## Venn (Jun 14, 2020)

She's likely to be there for a meteor shower but I believe that sometimes, she just doesn't show up. She usually shows up once a week I think?


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 14, 2020)

Celeste comes randomly on meteor shower days, it is not guaranteed that she’ll be there for every shower!
her random appearanceS however do include days where you have showers but maybe miss them as they’re smaller and are not announced by Isabelle or mentioned by villagers and have very random small bursts of stars. So she may show up on a seemingly random day with no stars but there will in fact be stars at some point usually between 10pm-4am (but I’m pretty sure they can start as early as 7 or 8!)

here’s a quote from a AC dataminer
“At the start of the week, the game picks a random day for Celeste to appear out of the days that have meteor showers”


----------



## John Wick (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah she's random, and never appeared when there's been a shower. Though there's only been two.


----------



## sdw4527 (Jun 14, 2020)

If you have multiple days with meteor showers (either light or heavy), the game will just choose a random one of those days for her to show up in.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 14, 2020)

She's random though, and never been on my island during a shower.


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 14, 2020)

John Wick said:


> She's random though, and never been on my island during a shower.


I guarantee you had a shower, it was simply a light one which are SUPER easy to miss. Sometimes there will only be 0-2 minutes in an hour that actually have any shooting stars, and it might not begin until 10-12 at night but it will still be considered a meteor shower day In game. So unless you’re playing every minute of every hour between 7-5 am you very likely missed whatever little bit of shower you had


----------



## John Wick (Jun 14, 2020)

lPeachy said:


> I guarantee you had a shower, it was simply a light one which are SUPER easy to miss. Sometimes there will only be 0-2 minutes in an hour that actually have any shooting stars, and it might not begin until 10-12 at night but it will still be considered a meteor shower day In game. So unless you’re playing every minute of every hour between 7-5 am you very likely simply missed whatever little bit of shower you had


I assure you there was no shower.

I wouldn't miss it, and the villagers would also mention it.

I've also seen Celeste after it's rained.


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 14, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I assure you there was no shower.
> 
> I wouldn't miss it, and the villagers would also mention it.
> 
> I've also seen Celeste after it's rained.


That’s the thing though, it isn’t actually considered a “meteor shower” therefore it won’t be talked about by villagers or announced at all. We have tiny showers almost weekly in every single weather seed available in game, those nights are the nights Celeste is randomized for. You could’ve had stars literally only at 4:12am and that would still trigger a potential Celeste visit. It is incredibly easy to miss the stars, but they were there at some point before 5am.

edit: also rain means nothing if there’s even one clear hour before 5am as well. That’ll be the hour you had a few stray stars and that’s still enough to trigger her


----------



## John Wick (Jun 14, 2020)

There wasn't a shower any of the times Celeste was there.
I had a bad bout of insomnia last week  and didn't turn the game off until 5am when Celeste was visiting.

I believe it is random.


----------

